
The Rise of the Four-Day Work Week? - nreece
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_52/b4114085629738.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index+-+temp_top+story
======
quoderat
I'm most productive working about 25 hours a week, from what I've discovered
over the years.

Modern jobs aren't the sort of the old days, like hauling coal out of a mine
where working 80 hours produces almost twice as much coal hauled up as a
40-hour workweek.

Anecdote and studies show that after a certain time well before 80 hours in a
work week, most people's productivity falls drastically, even if they do not
perceive this drop themselves. (Many of them perceive their productivity as
being unimpaired, much as a drunk driver perceives their driving as being just
fine.)

Bottom line: A shorter work week may improve many people's productivity. It
would mine.

